# Receiver Assistance



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am going to upgrade my very old 12+ year Denon Receiver and I wanted to ask what is the thing to look for in new receivers?

I also looked at the below manufacturers

NAD

Integra

Arcam

Antham


Any from the above worth getting?

Receiver will be used mostly for TV/Movies/Gaming. 

thanks. 

:help:


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Probably the number one thing is audyssey MultEQ XT32. Seems to be the hot thing to have with so many people running multiple subs these days. Then I would think its fair to say whatever features you desire to have is what you should look for. I don't think you could go wrong with any of the receivers you mentioned. If THX certification is big for you then onkyo/Integra would get you into that for a decent price. The problem with their receivers for me is they have 500 buttons on the front with every logo visibly printed on them. The Nad and Arcam you posted are the cleanest looking. I think NAD runs Audyssey but not sure if its xt32 and Arcam i dont even know if they have autoeq? I chose marantz cause its much more simple looking IMO. Have you considered Denon or Matantz? Both have models with xt32 available but the denons ard less expensive with that feature i believe. If you had a Denon that lasted 12+ years I would think you would be happy to stick with that brand.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike for the details.

yes, the Denon I had has served me very well. 

It doesn't have hdmi nor 3d or any new features and I will need an updated receiver once I update my TV. 

For now, I am researching and I heard a lot of good things in regards to the above manufacturers so I was curious. 

I will have to investigate the MultiEQ. I would like to incorporate two subs.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

For the dual subs you'll want audyssey subeqht which isn't always included with multeq xt32. I just picked up a denon 4520 with both of these features and the sound is very impressive.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Hakka said:


> For the dual subs you'll want audyssey subeqht which isn't always included with multeq xt32. I just picked up a denon 4520 with both of these features and the sound is very impressive.


thanks Hakka for the details. I will look into the audyseey subeqht. Wonder if it is available on most AVR or just high end models? Glad to hear you liked the Denon. I was always pleased with mine .. just thought to try another manufacturer this time around.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 5009, 5010 and 3009, 3010 are very good also and also include THX certification giving very useful processing modes.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The Onkyo 5009, 5010 and 3009, 3010 are very good also and also include THX certification giving very useful processing modes.


Thanks for the details. I will check them out as well.

The problem with receivers is that there are so many and the hard part is even with one manufacturer there are so many models.. Just too hard to find the right one and not have any second thoughts after you bought it! .. :huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The above comments are right. Going with a receiver with XT32 and sub eq is a big plus but it narrows the playing field a lot.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The above comments are right. Going with a receiver with XT32 and sub eq is a big plus but it narrows the playing field a lot.


I think narrowing the playing field is the idea when trying to upgrade.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Last I checked Denon only had the 4520 and Onkyo has the above mentioned units with 
XT32+Subeq that's it. I think Marantz has one now and Denon has one other as well.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Last I checked Denon only had the 4520 and Onkyo has the above mentioned units with
> XT32+Subeq that's it. I think Marantz has one now and Denon has one other as well.


Thanks once again!

I will take a look. I wonder if these units are very pricey. Will have to check them out. I am assuming since the vast majority may not have these features it is limited to the high end models?? Not sure .. just a guess.


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

tripplej said:


> Thanks once again!
> 
> I will take a look. I wonder if these units are very pricey. Will have to check them out. I am assuming since the vast majority may not have these features it is limited to the high end models?? Not sure .. just a guess.


I just went from denon receiver to emotiva umc200 and used parasound amp. Huge improvement due to peq. If you want to set it and forget it then not for you. If you like to tweak settings then its heaven !


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

chaluga said:


> I just went from denon receiver to emotiva umc200 and used parasound amp. Huge improvement due to peq. If you want to set it and forget it then not for you. If you like to tweak settings then its heaven !


Thanks Chaluga for your thoughts. I would like to not tweak it. Have something that can be tweaked once and then left alone so to speak. 

Thanks again for everybody's thoughts. I will continue my research. Lot of things to study. :reading:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tripplej said:


> Thanks once again!
> 
> I am assuming since the vast majority may not have these features it is limited to the high end models?? Not sure .. just a guess.


Yes, only the high end models have this, I would look at Accessories4less. They have all the models mentioned for much less than what they were new.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, only the high end models have this, I would look at Accessories4less. They have all the models mentioned for much less than what they were new.


Thanks. I haven't been to that website. I will take a look. Are there really that many benefits to having XT32+Subeq or is it ok to have one or the other and if so I assume Subeq is what you want?? Just curious.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You wont get sub EQ unless it has XT32 so they come hand in hand however there are a couple receivers that have just XT32 and no sub EQ The Onkyo 818 being one of them. Sub EQ is beneficial if you have two subs as it measures them independently rather than together if it is not included.

Yes, Multi EQ XT32 is very nice to have particularly if you have a difficult room to work with.
I have the one step down XT and it works well for me.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

tripplej said:


> Thanks. I haven't been to that website. I will take a look. Are there really that many benefits to having XT32+Subeq or is it ok to have one or the other and if so I assume Subeq is what you want?? Just curious.


I don't think subeq is available without xt32. However you could get multeq xt in a receiver that is installer ready and then purchase the audyssey pro kit later on down the line and I believe the subeq is available through the pro kit. Pro kit can be used on any of the receivers designated installer ready. Upfront cost for receiver would be cheaper but by the time you get the pro kit any savings would be pretty much negated over the cost of a receiver with xt32 and subeq. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> You wont get sub EQ unless it has XT32 so they come hand in hand however there are a couple receivers that have just XT32 and no sub EQ The Onkyo 818 being one of them. Sub EQ is beneficial if you have two subs as it measures them independently rather than together if it is not included.
> 
> Yes, Multi EQ XT32 is very nice to have particularly if you have a difficult room to work with.
> I have the one step down XT and it works well for me.



Thanks Tonyvdb, This help clarify what I was asking.

I have to research all of this now. :reading:

Good information everybody. Who knew picking a receiver would be hard work?:yikes:

Lot of fun times ahead for me. Thanks once again!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike0206 said:


> I don't think subeq is available without xt32. However you could get multeq xt in a receiver that is installer ready and then purchase the audyssey pro kit later on down the line and I believe the subeq is available through the pro kit. Pro kit can be used on any of the receivers designated installer ready. Upfront cost for receiver would be cheaper but by the time you get the pro kit any savings would be pretty much negated over the cost of a receiver with xt32 and subeq. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


Thanks Mike. Appreciate all your assistance.

Now the fun and most likely interesting thing for me is the research part and then deciding what units to get.

Fun times ahead for me.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Hi guys,
> I am going to upgrade my very old 12+ year Denon Receiver and I wanted to ask what is the thing to look for in new receivers?
> I also looked at the below manufacturers
> NAD
> ...


IMO No, these are not worth considering.
Spending the same amount of money (if it's possible) on a Denon, Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, Marantz gets you so many more features it's a home run compared to a single.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have had a Denon 4800 that lasted along time but when it failed I got an Integra 40.3. It was a few years ago now and I have had no issues. I listened to it several times at a local shop and picked it up it may have cost slightly more than a Onkyo avr but not by much.


----------

